
Learn Meteor Fundamentals and Best Practices - agscala
http://andrewscala.com/meteor/
======
jfb
How can there be best practices when there's no production ready software?
Best practices aren't derived from first principles -- they're a reification
of all of the human experience that has gone into writing and MAINTAINING
software systems.

------
stuffihavemade
The thing that concerns me about Meteor right now is that they seem to be
fighting the use of the existing node ecosystem (e.g. not using npm, fibers)
which makes it harder to use existing node libraries. Derby.js
(<http://derbyjs.com/>) in contrast, build upon existing node components and
plays nicely with npm.

~~~
agscala
I agree, but Meteor is still young _and_ it actually has a reason for doing it
that way. Meteor doesn't have a built-in module system right now, so when you
add something like underscore.js to your Meteor project, you don't need to
require("underscore"), it's simply available on both the client and server
globally.

I feel like they chose to go for convenience rather than consistency with
existing practices.

But like I said, Meteor is still in its infancy. It's entirely possible this
will all change down the line.

~~~
edmellum
How is having all second party modules be global automatically a convenience?
That sounds like the worst possible way second party modules could work.

Throwing away a package manager as great and as tried and tested as NPM, which
could easily be used seems so counter-intuitive.

~~~
enos_feedler
well its called "smart" package manager so perhaps the team believes NPM is a
"dumb" package manager? But isn't a package manager suppose to be dumb? Sounds
like over-engineering already :P

------
j_s
I appreciate the brief diversion at the end (which I would summarize as 'make
sure your users can't delete your entire database'), but it seems like there's
nothing on which to base fundamentals/best practices for Meteor security
yet...

------
pacomerh
I feel left behind, I thought Meteor was pretty new and already a fundamentals
and best practices article?

------
dinkumthinkum
Meteor is interesting but like others, I have some concerns. It's position
within node.js community is a little strange to me. Also, this idea of "best
practices" for something so new is just a little odd. Is it really a "baked"
state where people can really build non-trivial apps or complex apps? I think
you need a baked state plus time for best practices to actually develop.

------
trung_pham
Still waiting on the day that I can use Meteor without giving up on SEO...

------
ehutch79
If best practice for database access security is to monkey patch the
functions... ON THE CLIENT... i'm writing this off.

------
shawndrost
"Note: Execute $ meteor remove autopublish on every project from the root
project directory. It publishes all your data by default to the client and is
poor practice."

This note does not belong in any article that also contains the heading "What
is Meteor?". You should remove autopublish eventually, but it's a great piece
of scaffolding.

------
jchung
Man, Meteor is a pretty interesting framework. Looking forward to spinning up
my first app on this.

